# Word for hazelnut



## Muttaki

Hello,

In Turkish فندق means hazelnut and in a Turkish dictionary (قاموس تركی) it says it comes from a Greek word. But I can't read or find how it is really written originally in Greek. You can see it here.

Can someone write this Greek word in this dictionary in Greek letters? It says it means "belonging or relative to the Black Sea" in Greek. Also, is this the word used today in Greek for hazelnut?


----------



## Acestor

Here you are.

fındık - Wiktionary


----------



## Acestor

The Greek word, very much current, is *φουντούκι*.


----------



## Muttaki

Thanks a lot.


----------



## fdb

Acestor said:


> The Greek word, very much current, is *φουντούκι*.



This is of course a Modern Greek re-borrowing from Turkish.


----------



## Acestor

Good of you to point it out, fdb. I've only just noticed that this was not mentioned anywhere at any point.


----------



## Muttaki

fdb said:


> This is of course a Modern Greek re-borrowing from Turkish.


Is it? That is very interesting since it was borrowed from Greek in the first place. But there is also another possibility that it comes from Italian word "fonduca" to Turkish as von Hammer says, but I find it less likely.


----------



## fdb

If you accept the derivation from Ποντικόν then you need an Arabic intermediary to explain p > f.


----------



## apmoy70

It's a boomerang word: its ancient name was «κάρυον Ποντικόν» kắruŏn Pŏntikón --> _nut of Pontus_ which in Koine became simply «Ποντικόν» > Ar. فُنْدُق (funduq) > Ott. Turk. فندق‎ [fɯnˈdɯkʲ] > MoGr «φουντούκι» [funˈduci]


----------



## apmoy70

fdb said:


> If you accept the derivation from Ποντικόν then you need an Arabic intermediary to explain p > f.


But there's also an alternative in Arabic with b, isn't it?


----------



## fdb

apmoy70 said:


> But there's also an alternative in Arabic with b, isn't it?



Indeed. Foreign p can become either f or b in Arabic. The other languages concerned (Aramaic, Middle Persian) all retain the original p.


----------



## apmoy70

Thank you professor


----------

